# My Improvising Baroque Trio



## jondelucia (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello,
I am new to the forum here, I'm a saxophonist and private teacher in the New York Area. Happy to be here! I wanted to mention my new project, which is a sax, electric guitar and acoustic bass trio playing the music of Bach, Handel, Dowland and some of my pieces. We're recording next week, I've put up a kickstarter fundraising project here: http://kck.st/qEu27i where you can check out more and watch a video of the group. Hope you like the music and I would love to hear any criticism. We are approaching this music from a jazz background so please be kind!
Jon
www.jondelucia.com


----------

